# Another question for Sable owners...



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry - I didn't know where to post this question. 

I know nothing about Sables. As some of you know - I've only had black and tans. This, most likely, will be my first. Does he look 100% purebred?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Absolutely! And in need of a good brushing!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^ What she said.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

He looks PB and PG to me! :rofl: PG=pregnant - maybe corn fed or something


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Yep. I would say Purebred.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> He looks PB and PG to me! :rofl: PG=pregnant - maybe corn fed or something


I thought so too! It might be the angle of the photo though, it makes him appear nearly sway backed with a low abdomen. In a horse we would say he has weak back and abdominal muscles.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

He's a Pretty PB. What's his name Thor or Tazzer?


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks guys!!! I always know were to come with questions.  Don't worry - he and I will be going on a diet! lol He has some healthy Solid Gold food to come home to. "Home" - that sounds nice doesn't it!! Poor guy must have been through so much. He's getting neutered Thurs. I'll call and check on my boy to see how he's doing after. 

Sway backed - now I'm nervous Lin. {bitting my nails}

Short funny story.... I was telling my coworkers about him and they know about the thunder storm and my daughter seeing Zeus and the color purple and he being the only one with a purple collar in the resuce, etc... So I told them, even though Tazer would be nice because of hubby's job, etc...I think I'm going to go with Thor because it has meaning behind it. ... They were looking at me weird and said you are going to name your dog Thaw??? I said no - Thor. They are still looking at me weird. ... Then I realized that my HEAVY Jersey accent doesn't let me say the "r" at the end of a lot of words. LOL They thought I was saying Thaw - when I was meaning Thor. I have to work on it. LOL But I'm pretty sure we are going to go with Thor - if I can say it correctly. lol Thank you for the help. Is there anything else I have to know about Sables that are different from other colors? I couldn't imagine I do but I thought I'd ask.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

No matter what color you wear, their fur will show. 

Congrats! Welcome, Thaw. :rofl:


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL Yes, - I don't think I'll live that one down at work! lol

I thought Sables were a darker color and since he is lighter on the bottom - I wasn't sure if he was pure or not. I guess he's considered a Silver Sable?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

momto3k9s said:


> Sway backed - now I'm nervous Lin. {bitting my nails}


Sorry I didn't mean to make you nervous! I think its just the angle of the photo. 

Sables come in a huge variety of colors, he is definitely pure. With a sable you can have the tan pigment anywhere from silver (white looking) to red. Then completely separate from that is the amount of black on the dog. Id say his black markings are pretty much in the middle, he isn't very light or very dar.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thor is beautiful linda. i had the only sable i've ever had when i was in high school. his name was karl. your new boy thor brought back memories. the whole "thaw" story is hysterical, jersey girl.


----------

